# Marriage Proposal



## heather (6 Jul 2006)

Can anyone suggest a romantic, not overly expensive proposal idea? I have the ring, but am useless with romance!! Ideally I'd like to do it tonight as well!!!


----------



## redbhoy (6 Jul 2006)

Type "romantic proposals" into google and loads come up.


----------



## heather (6 Jul 2006)

I did, but when you click on one of the sites that come up, they want you to pay to access their suggestion database!!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

"Do you fancy being buried with my people"?


----------



## heather (6 Jul 2006)

Sure that would go down a treat, you old romantic!!!! Haha


----------



## ice (6 Jul 2006)

You have the ring...thats the most important part  

How about buying her a box of expensive chocolates and replacing one with the ring ?

Light loads of candles in the house for when she gets home and have the champagne on ice

Buy some of those glow in the dark letters and put them on the celing of the bedroom saying 'will you marry me' 

Cook her dinner and have a cake iced with 'will you marry me'


----------



## ice (6 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed]

http://www.love-sessions.com/more_proposals.htm


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

ice said:
			
		

> How about buying her a box of expensive chocolates and replacing one with the ring ?
> 
> Light loads of candles in the house for when she gets home and have the champagne on ice
> 
> ...


 Is this a lesbian affair or is _heather _a man?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

Wear one of these.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Jul 2006)

dont do a Chris O'Donnell in that Maeve Benchy book/film when he asserted that she should defecate or get off the pot  

A meal and 1 knee effort works the finest.

Does anyone really ask her Da's permission ????


----------



## Hel_n (6 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Wear one of these.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Clubman, where do you get these?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

http://www.8ball.co.uk/


----------



## Hel_n (6 Jul 2006)

I meant all your links.  You seem to have one for every thread posted!


----------



## heather (6 Jul 2006)

Heathers a man all right, Clubman very kindly chose the name for me a few months back!!! I asked her Dad's permission already, think a meal and a bottle of wine is gonna do me, starting to get nervous now, even though she picked the ring!!


----------



## casiopea (6 Jul 2006)

Heather,

Youve got ring and you want to marry her/him thats all you need (actually you dont even need the ring). The rest is bells and whistles. 


You dont need a sunset, romantic dinner, flowers or fancy words. 

Just ask her.

Good luck, come back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## aonfocaleile (6 Jul 2006)

Best of luck Heather! The fact that you are trying to make the occasion as romantic as possible says a lot. I hope she says yes


----------



## Hel_n (6 Jul 2006)

Best of luck Heather, let us know how it goes


----------



## Humpback (6 Jul 2006)

heather said:
			
		

> she picked the ring!!


 
If she has the ring, how about "Sure we might as well now...." as a proposal???


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Jul 2006)

this is like something out of a Goldie Hawn movie but best of luck, sure theres no fear of you.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

heather said:
			
		

> I asked her Dad's permission already


What sort of dowry did he offer?


----------



## muffin1973 (6 Jul 2006)

Good luck Heather - when I was asked my BF was seriously seriously nervous and just ended up spitting it out (the proposal that is, not the ring) while we were out having a drink the night before my birthday..... just being asked is such a brilliant thing, she'll be thrilled..

do let us know how you get on  

M


----------



## BillK (6 Jul 2006)

Further to the dowry query, when my son got married down in Natal he presented his father-in-law with a porcelain cow. In S Africa the groom pays "lobola", normally in the form of cattle, to the bride's family.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

Does his father in law talk to him at this stage? I hear time is a great healer.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Jul 2006)

good luck heather!!


----------



## BillK (7 Jul 2006)

Sadly, my daughter-in-law lost her father, grandfather and grandmother within a six week period last year.


----------



## dodo (8 Jul 2006)

I think a nice picnic with nice food some wine and a big ring should do the trick


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2006)

heather said:
			
		

> Ideally I'd like to do it tonight as well!!!


A nightime time picnic might freak some people out!


----------



## heather (13 Jul 2006)

I'm now happily engaged, dinner and a bottle of champers and a walk along the liffey (clean stretch in Kilcullen!!) did the trick. Now anyone got any ideas how to come up with 30k in a year?!?!?! Looks like the bmw may have to go!!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

heather said:
			
		

> Now anyone got any ideas how to come up with 30k in a year?!?!?!


Why? Is that what she's charging you or something?


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jul 2006)

BillK said:
			
		

> Sadly, my daughter-in-law lost her father, grandfather and grandmother within a six week period last year.


 
Hi Bill,

Sorry to hear this. It must have been very hard on her to lose 3 relatives in such a short space of time. Hope she is coming to terms with the loss.

Sueellen.


----------



## muffin1973 (13 Jul 2006)

Heather, congratulations, I was wondering how you'd gotten on!  

Good luck with saving for the wedding  

M


----------



## ZEGAR (14 Jul 2006)

Heather.

Don't automatically assume you have to do the 30k wedding thing.
   If it's what you both really want ,fine ,but I find people get carried away and don't actually think about the whole wedding thing....


----------

